# Planning to get a Nikon FG



## ultimadrift (Jun 1, 2011)

So, I have no experience with old film cameras. What should I look for when I am testing the camera out? He's selling the a package of the camera, a flash and zoom lens for 125$ I have no use the for the zoom lens or the flash as I will only be using this with a 50mm f1.8 for some street photography. Good deal?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2011)

those are all over fleabay if you want a price reference for todays prices


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not a good price. Old zooms are horrible.

Skip the cheap fg, and look for an fe or fe2. $100 should buy you an fe with a 50mm 1.8 lens


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2011)

YOU DO NOT WANT a Nikon FG....you really,really,really do not want to get an FG...it's a toy-like beginner's model. One of the least-satisfying Nikons ever made. It's like an old cheap Pentax ME Super. Or an old Canon T-series clunker.


----------



## malkav41 (Jun 8, 2011)

I picked an FG up for 90 bucks a few years ago. The LEDs in it are slowly going dim. It's still a good camera for me to use indoors, but outdoors I can't see the LEDs so it's "sunny 16" time then. djacobox372 is right, go for an FE or FE2.


----------



## flea77 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well leave it to me to disagree   The FG is an awesome camera, I have owned a small fleet of them. They are light, easy, and as far as the ones I have owned, reliable cameras. Paired with the MD-14 the feel is second to none, not just the weight, but the way your hand falls over the MDs grip and on to the shutter release is awesome. I used one for years for shooting sports, never let me down.

The main thing to look for with this, or any film camera, is are the light seals intact? Is the foam bumper for the mirror intact? If not you can get a seal kit off the bay and redo it yourself, it is pretty easy just be very careful around the focusing screen. Then make sure the battery compartment is not corroded, and the shutter fires (even if the batteries are dead or missing, the FG will still fire the shutter). If you want some more information about it, check out Allan&#39;s Stuff - Nikon FG FAQ

Allan


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

Make sure you look at the shutter, condition of the viewfinder, film advance, etc. 

If I were you, I'd try to talk him down to $90 or $100. I personally haven't used this Nikon, but from what people are saying on here, $125 may be a bit over priced!


----------

